# MTS 3200 not working correctly.



## therat1989

I have plugged all connections up like they should be. None of the Audio input ports work. The only one that works is the DVD input source which requires a black,white,red,gray and purple input for the individual speakers. 
On top of all that only the front right speaker output works. When I have everything plugged into the DVD player port only the Subwoofer and FR work. I have tested each speaker on the FR input and they all work when I do this so I know the speakers are in working condition. If anyone has any idea what the problem could be please let me know. Thanks guys.:hissyfit:


----------



## eugovector

Let's start by listing your equipment. You have a home theater system, brand MTS, Model 3200. What other equipment are you looking to connect up to it, make and model?

Just out of curiosity, you didn't pay $2995 for this system did you?

http://www.mtsspeakers.com/MTS_3200.asp


----------



## therat1989

I have the MTS 3200. I have no other equipment to plug up to it except for my XBOX360. and no I payed 200 dollars for the system. It is just odd the problem it is having.


----------



## eugovector

Okay, so what is the model of your DVD player?


----------



## therat1989

The MTS DVD-3200.


----------



## eugovector

Okay, the MTS site doesn't have any pictures or owners manuals on its site. Can you post a couple pictures of the connections for everything?

Otherwise, you should connect the Digital audio output of the DVD player (either optical or coax) to the corresponding input on the Home Theater receiver. If there is not a digital audio input, use the 5 channel analog inputs. The speaker output of the Receiver to the corresponding speakers. Select the proper input as the audio source, and you should have sound.


----------



## therat1989

I have done this. I also plugged the new DVD player into my old receiver and it works perfectly. It's only when I plug things into the new MTM sub box. I am beginning to think I just got conned....


----------



## eugovector

Did it come with a manual? Is there a setting for setting the individual speakers to large/small/none?


----------



## therat1989

There is a setting on the DVD player to do that. But there is no way to change that setting on any other input. This is what puzzles me.


----------



## eugovector

And there is a source or input button that you're using to switch between inputs?


----------



## therat1989

Yes. None of the inputs work except for the DVD input. and only the Subwoofer and FR speaker work on the output side.


----------



## eugovector

If you're sure all your cables are good, I'd say your system is broken. Probably not worth contacting MTS to see about a fix...I don't have a lot of faith in the company judging from their website.


----------



## therat1989

.... Well I'm 200 dollars in the hole now. maybe its possible too fix it atleast...ughhh


----------



## eugovector

Possible, yes, but to be perfectly honest, probably not worth it. Doesn't seem like much of a system.

Can't you get your $200 back?


----------



## Ray Laliberte

therat1989 said:


> I have plugged all connections up like they should be. None of the Audio input ports work. The only one that works is the DVD input source which requires a black,white,red,gray and purple input for the individual speakers.
> On top of all that only the front right speaker output works. When I have everything plugged into the DVD player port only the Subwoofer and FR work. I have tested each speaker on the FR input and they all work when I do this so I know the speakers are in working condition. If anyone has any idea what the problem could be please let me know. Thanks guys.:hissyfit:


I have a MTS DVD/TUNER CinemaSeries 3200 home theater and I had help from someone in setting it up and now I have one question: can I hook up a turntable (record player) to this system? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Ray at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Ray Laliberte

therat1989 said:


> .... Well I'm 200 dollars in the hole now. maybe its possible too fix it atleast...ughhh


I have a MTS DVD/TUNER CinemaSeries 3200 home theater and I had help from someone in setting it up and now I have one question: can I hook up a turntable (record player) to this system? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Ray at [email protected]


----------



## gillanubhav4

Okay, the MTS site doesn't have any pictures or owners manuals on its site. Can you post a couple pictures of the connections for everything?

hellodear.in

teatv.ltd


----------

